# Skylines and Skyscrapers



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown skyline

IMG_9096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Brentwood skyline

IMG_9091 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

North Vancouver

IMG_9053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Downtown
20211120_124514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211120_124527 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211120_125117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Qatar 










What are the safest countries to visit in the middle east?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver

IMG_0657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai Tower - 1,844.2 feet (562.1 m)










Ping An Finance Centre - 1,844.2 feet (562.1 m)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Malaysia’s Merdeka 118 is under construction as of this post, already topping out in December of 2021.








Slated to open at the end of 2022, the observation deck will break all records at 1,857 feet (566 m). But a special VIP level on the 118th floor will stand at a staggering 2,061.7 feet (628.4 m) off the ground. This will surpass Top of Shanghai by a stunning 217.5 feet (66.3 m), a remarkable architectural feat. The floor of this VIP lounge will stand at 93% of the building’s overall height, and I cannot wait to visit this record setter!

Seoul Sky in the Lotte World Tower - 1,594.5 feet (486.0 m)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new thread; great, very nice photos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

not for the faint of hearts


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The slimmest/tallest building in the world was supposed to be 111 57th Street in NYC. Developed by JDS group and designed by SHOP architects, it would be 1,428 feet tall and 60 wide. That’s a slenderness ratio of nearly 24….that’s a pencil.
















111 West 57th Street - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver
IMG_0677 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0678 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0681 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0682 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moscow
















Связанная с мэрией Москвы компания купила апартаменты в "Москва-Сити" за 1,1 млрд рублей


"Центральная топливная компания", принадлежащая департаменту городского имущества Москвы, приобрела 1,6 тыс. квадратных метров на 93-м и 94-м этажах восточного корпуса башни "Федерация". "Платиновые" апартаменты могут быть использованы в качестве офиса.




www.newsru.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Riyadh










https://www.caterermiddleeast.com/outlets/londons-il-baretto-becomes-first-restaurant-to-open-in-riyadhs-financial-district


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver













Landmark On Robson







www.landmarkonrobson.com


----------



## ibraznikov (Jun 29, 2021)

My Top-3 of buildings:
The Burj Khalifa is the tallest building in the world! The skyscraper, located in Dubai, is 828 metres tall
The Shanghai World Financial Centre is a skyscraper in Shanghai, with a height of 492 metres.
Freedom Tower/One World Trade Center is the tallest building in New York City. It is 541 metres high.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver
IMG_0693 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0696 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0698 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Big Bend


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancity
IMG_8851 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8850 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NYC
LOWER MANHATTAN by Javier Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai Tower


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Futuristic Tower Complex Has a “Breathable Façade” With Dazzling Lights To Bring It to Life*









































In response to the congested nature and vehicular traffic of Chengdu, China, architects have proposed a mixed-use development with plenty of walkable public space for city dwellers. QUAD Studio and Dalu Architecture were selected as the winners of a design competition for the _Chengdu NBD Center_. Along with environmental consultants Atelier 10, the team imagined two sinuous towers with a shared podium, connecting bridge, and a large sunken plaza.

The elegant curvature of the towers pays homage to the mountainous province of Sichuan where Chengdu is located. The theme of organic shapes extends to the plaza at the base of the towers as well as the green spaces and seating areas throughout the work. Though beautiful, the formal decisions are not just aesthetics. The building’s skin is designed as a “breathable façade,” utilizing natural ventilation and greywater collection on the roofscape for a more sustainable tower with better interior conditions.

The futuristic buildings also appear to have two layers of facing. The outer skin of the building pulls away to reveal another level of glazing that is used for dazzling LED light displays. The lights breathe life into the face of the structure and into the massive plaza.

Within the towers, the team proposes a digital art gallery, exhibition hubs, offices and other program. Within the “podium,” or shared base of the towers, users will find retail areas for shopping and cultural programming. This area is connected to an underground retail area and plaza.

Aside from providing relief from the density of the city, the architects were also intent on using the project to connect existing metro services which were already passing through the site. “Underground linkages including underground road networks and connection to public transportations,” explain the designers, “is an attempt to reduce above-ground traffic and allows opportunities to free up the ground plane for pedestrian use.”








Futuristic Tower Complex Has a “Breathable Façade” With Dazzling Lights To Bring It to Life


The innovative design is meant to bring some relief to city congestion.




mymodernmet.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More...








































Futuristic Tower Complex Has a “Breathable Façade” With Dazzling Lights To Bring It to Life


The innovative design is meant to bring some relief to city congestion.




mymodernmet.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A perspective of San Francisco, USA.







Photo by: @sftourguy


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Riyadh is the capital city of Saudi Arabia and it is one of the largest, busiest cities in the Middle East.
How is working in Riyadh?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metro Manila


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei Xinyi District Skyline 台北信義區天際線 20220424-2 by William Chung, on Flickr
Niagara Skyline by rimshas.photo, on Flickr
Skyline Morning by Chris May, on Flickr
Edmonton, AB 0894.jpg by Blaine Plester, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kowloon
HongKong 香港 (220212)i by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

458-meter-high main tower of int'l land-sea center in Chongqing topped out


458-meter-high main tower of int'l land-sea center in Chongqing topped out-



english.news.cn


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver








Hanoi
vl_08097 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr
NYCBig Apple by Arnaud Chassagne, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nanjing International Youth Cultural Centre in Nanjing,


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Santiago del Estero, Argentina








Mendoza, Argentina


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanghai
Shanghai Contrasts by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Jinmao Tower by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Golden Glow - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Early evening in Xujiahui by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver
Unit 702 1351 Continental Street Vancouver-3 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 702 1351 Continental Street Vancouver-2 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 702 1351 Continental Street Vancouver-1 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taipei

IMG3019 by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr
IMG2581 by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Engineering Discoveries*
postSnorde7 8mlg2 f07ugfu386At4fM073 m0 u15tA43gtl0t5s6itfa: · 

Shanghai tower















Shanghai Tower is a 128-story, 632-meter-tall megatall skyscraper in Lujiazui, Pudong, Shanghai. It is the world's second-tallest building by height to architectural top and it shares the record of having the world's highest observation deck within a building or structure at 562 m.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lujiazui skyline - DJI Mini SE by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice skyline photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taichung
雲端台中｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
甜根子草空拍｜烏日 Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seattle

Seattle waterfront 2022 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Seattle waterfront 2022 by Tony Shi, on Flickr
Space Needle 2022 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------

